# GRARH!



## JamesD (Nov 11, 2005)

[RANT]
Bah! was trying dodging for the first time, using a 30 second exposure, and I accidentally tapped the enlarger head... which is affixed to a four-foot column. I just barely even touched it. Exposure was perfect (except I need more practice with dodging) but the image is completely blurred from oscillation/vibration of the head on the column. I know it's a sharp image, too, because I've printed it before.

Aggrivation!
[/RANT]


----------



## terri (Nov 11, 2005)

Happens to the best of us. You get excited trying something different, then find _another_ way to mess it up. Keep trying; you'll get there!


----------

